# air conditioner, one speed?



## m_seats (May 21, 2004)

My air condition just stopped working and i tried all of the speeds and it only works on the highest speed. I put it on 1 2 and 3 and nothing even happens. What could it be? Thanks.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

m_seats said:


> My air condition just stopped working and i tried all of the speeds and it only works on the highest speed. I put it on 1 2 and 3 and nothing even happens. What could it be? Thanks.


i had the same problem the resistor that controls the fan speend went bad just go to a dealer and get it replaced or get the part and do it your self and save money but its nothing major :thumbup:


----------



## m_seats (May 21, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> i had the same problem the resistor that controls the fan speend went bad just go to a dealer and get it replaced or get the part and do it your self and save money but its nothing major :thumbup:


Where is the reisistor? I'll just try to do it myself. Thanks.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

same thing happend to my car... and would also like to do it myself... if anyone could help out... tips, tricks, etc...


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

I believe its behind the glove box. Black base, has a circuit board on it. Part number 27150-8B700. They are like 21.32.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

200SXSE said:


> I believe its behind the glove box. Black base, has a circuit board on it. Part number 27150-8B700. They are like 21.32.


yea i didnt do it my self my dad payed the dealer to do it...big mistake they charged about 80 bucks for labor it was bull shit iv sure its very easy to do


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, that's highway robbery. It only takes 2 minutes to change it.


----------

